# Backyard blue tongue relocation?



## killimike (Jan 23, 2013)

Some friends of mine have a bluie that lives under a shed in their backyard. 

They say they would like to move it on, as it apparently goes inside the garage and craps on the floor regularly.

I suggested it might be a lot easier just to seal up wherever it is getting into the garage. But if I can't get them to take that route...

Apparently the bluie takes off if you get too close, so they can't just catch it when they see it, is there a method of trapping it? Really big drop trap


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 23, 2013)

Let them know trapping or interfering with any protected wildlife is illegal and if they want the animal removed, it needs to be carried out by a suitably qualified relocator. have you mentioned Bluies are an asset around any home and keep the snails out of the garden? Keeping any door closed when not in use is a good idea because it's not only Bluetongues that get in, especially on hot days. perhaps you could point that out aswell??

Good luck!


----------



## Bushman (Jan 23, 2013)

There doesn't sound like any good reason to relocate the Bluey, so I seriously doubt that any wildlife rescue groups would relocate it. 
As mentioned by IV above, have a good talk with them about the benefits and how fortunate they are to have such a beneficial and iconic species living in their garden!


----------



## dangles (Jan 23, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Let them know trapping or interfering with any protected wildlife is illegal and if they want the animal removed, it needs to be carried out by a suitably qualified relocator. have you mentioned Bluies are an asset around any home and keep the snails out of the garden? Keeping any door closed when not in use is a good idea because it's not only Bluetongues that get in, especially on hot days. perhaps you could point that out aswell??
> 
> Good luck!



came across a big blue tongue in my grandparents shed in blacktown . Was very fat and moved slowly because of it. Once removed whilst cleaning out the shed, we realised he was camped at the end of a mouse hole. Guessing this ones diet was primarily mice.

was put back under the same lawn mower in the same spot and saw him regularly basking


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 23, 2013)

Why would they need to trap it, they're not fast...like seriously haha.


----------



## killimike (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I will go the education route. I think he is getting it some way other than the open door, but blocking it off somehow is still the number one option I suggested.

They are sensible people, they won't do anything they to hurt the fella


----------

